# 2 female lionhead babies rabbits for sale with large indoor cage and all assecories



## katie harris (Oct 20, 2010)

hi, 

i am looking to sell my two 10 week old lionheads, we have only had them for a month or so but didnt relise how much time they would need and with our other animals (cats, dog etc) we dont have the time they need.

we are selling them with a complete set up, large indoor cage, bowl, water bottle, hay, straw and food etc.

in total it cost us over £130 as everything is brand new we are looking to sell for around a £100 but WE ARE VERY OPEN TO OFFERS!! 

pics can be given of the rabbits and cage if people are interested.

thanks


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Really did your homework before you committed to getting those didn't you? :roll:

A month???


----------



## Sarahhampson (Oct 19, 2010)

its sad but it happens


----------



## katie harris (Oct 20, 2010)

if you have nothing nice to say then sod off, at least im trying to get them a better home so there not just left in a cage all the time so keep ur rubbish comments to urselves as im sure u have made mistakes as long as the animals dont suffer which im making sure of its not really people like urs business so go comment on someone else page cause i cant be bothered with idiots like u:whip:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Sadly I can't be bothered with idiots like you who go out and buy an animal on a whim without thinking through what you are taking on.

As it happens I have made mistakes with some of my animals, but I've kept them and looked after them, because I did my research first and I made a commitment to care for them.

So why don't you sod off!

And by the way if you don't want comments like this on your thread, then you should have put it in classifieds where comments like this aren't allowed.

Sadly you've made yourself free game for criticism by posting here.


----------



## katie harris (Oct 20, 2010)

wateva, people like you always have to put ur 2 pence in it gives u kicks or sumfin to feel like u no ur right, i didnt no there was a classified or i would have used it i dont realy use this forum its only as my hubby uses it so thats y i thought you put it on here.

well if u want to keep animals and have them not have the full needs(attention) they should have and keep hold of them when u could find them something better then ur no worse than someone who goes and get something on a whim as u call it


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

The rescues and free ads are full of rabbits like these.
the chances of getting £100 for them is zero.
You will more then likely struggle even giving them away for free


----------



## katie harris (Oct 20, 2010)

Shadowz said:


> The rescues and free ads are full of rabbits like these.
> the chances of getting £100 for them is zero.
> You will more then likely struggle even giving them away for free


 
cheers for advise tbh i think ur completely right, what im probally guna do is make my large summer house into a wicked little home for them, so they will love that! and they will be let out in the garden in summer. but just wanted to see if id have anyone with young children want to take them on so they'd get more love but i guess ill see what happens and just do what i planned. 


'FEORAG' that seem satisfactory to u?????:2thumb:


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

feorag said:


> Sadly I can't be bothered with idiots like you who go out and buy an animal on a whim without thinking through what you are taking on.
> 
> As it happens I have made mistakes with some of my animals, but I've kept them and looked after them, because I did my research first and I made a commitment to care for them.
> 
> ...


:notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

No offence but they are 10 weeks old now & you've had them a month :whistling2:, so they were what 5-6 weeks old when you got them? If you had done the research then you would of known that no rabbit should leave the breeder until it is at least 8 weeks old (preferably older). Rabbits at 5-6 weeks old have very delicate digestive tracts & the slightest stress can cause all sorts of problems. Hopefully no damage has been done so the new owners aren't lumbered with a huge vet bill :whistling2:.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

:whistling2: Maybe you should house them outside in a big rabbit hutch/shed.
This is what im planning on doing give much room and bring them inside for the day too. I have a conti he takes up so much space in my house so im looking into a big shed for sleeping in and he can come in the house during the day.


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

corny girl said:


> No offence but they are 10 weeks old now & you've had them a month :whistling2:, so they were what 5-6 weeks old when you got them? If you had done the research then you would of known that no rabbit should leave the breeder until it is at least 8 weeks old (preferably older). Rabbits at 5-6 weeks old have very delicate digestive tracts & the slightest stress can cause all sorts of problems. Hopefully no damage has been done so the new owners aren't lumbered with a huge vet bill :whistling2:.


Well Spotted :2thumb:

To the OP - to be honest if the 'breeder' is selling them that young thn there is a really good chance that they aren't sexed correctly either so you could have some major problems lining up for you.

Also I don't know what you have been told but Lionheads are generally the worst rabbits for hormones (well that I've ever met) and a) may need to be seperated anyway and b) will really need neutering in the nearish future.

I would (respectfully) suggest that you find a local person who knows their ins and outs so to speak and get them sexed asap (just in case) and factor in the cost of neutering. Also, Although a summer house sounds great when I looked into them they seemed to get way to hot in the summer for keeping rabbits in you may want to look at that too? 

Perhaps (once they are sexed) if you really want to recoup some of your money) it might be better to advertise them without them equipment for a small rehoming fee and sell the equipment seperately?

: victory:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Beyond all the wrongs and rights can i ask where abouts you live to aid anyone considering rehoming?


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

Kare said:


> Beyond all the wrongs and rights can i ask where abouts you live to aid anyone considering rehoming?


just about what i was going to say. hate it when no location on adverts!:bash:


----------



## Law000 (Jul 30, 2010)

tbh I did the same thing when I got ferrets. It only took a week though before I realised the needs of ferrets, like the cleaning, open space and attention. 
As I work fulltime, and live in a third floor flat I couldn't offer much of this, so I did the best thing I could and called a rescue for ferrets, and delivered them there with everything I had for them.

I'm a fool for not doing my research, I admit. Living with cats is much easier 

But I partly blame the pet store who mis-sold them to me. The information they gave me was poor, and really they just outright lied about how 'easy' the care was.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Law000 said:


> tbh I did the same thing when I got ferrets. It only took a week though before I realised the needs of ferrets, like the cleaning, open space and attention.
> As I work fulltime, and live in a third floor flat I couldn't offer much of this, so I did the best thing I could and called a rescue for ferrets, and delivered them there with everything I had for them.
> 
> I'm a fool for not doing my research, I admit. Living with cats is much easier
> ...



Sadly there are many "bad" pet shops out there who just want to make a sale so will say anything to get that sale. I still say that the onus is on the new owner to do their own research before buying any animal. There is no excuse not too do any as most homes now have access to the internet & even if they haven't there is still the public library where books can be borrowed :2thumb:. Most of the animals i have bought i have done plenty of research into them before even thinking of buying. I also make sure i have the time etc.. to care for them & the money to be able to keep them. I have spent the past 2 1/2 months researching Crested Gecko's, reading books, looking on the internet & talking to breeders. I have only just picked up my first Crestie after i felt i was ready for one :2thumb:.


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

katie harris said:


> cheers for advise tbh i think ur completely right, what im probally guna do is make my large summer house into a wicked little home for them, so they will love that! and they will be let out in the garden in summer. but just wanted to see if id have anyone with young children want to take them on so they'd get more love but i guess ill see what happens and just do what i planned.
> 
> 
> 'FEORAG' that seem satisfactory to u?????:2thumb:


This is a great idea - I'm in Feorag's camp; when things haven't worked out as I'd planned after taking an animal on I've soldiered on adapting my life around the pet so if that's what you're going to do then all credit to you and it's nice that you have a bonded pair to keep each other company.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

katie harris said:


> well if u want to keep animals and have them not have the full needs(attention) they should have and keep hold of them when u could find them something better then ur no worse than someone who goes and get something on a whim as u call it


Where did I say I didn't give them their full needs and attention? Nowhere!! Because I look after my animals well and I do my research properly before I get one - and the only time I've *ever* re-homed an animal was when it was being bullied by other animals in my family - but I see that as being very different from going out and buying a couple of rabbits and then trying to move them on within a month. 



katie harris said:


> 'FEORAG' that seem satisfactory to u?????:2thumb:


I didn't say they would be better off staying with you either - to be honest I'd be happier if you didnt' have them and they went instead to someone who would be prepared to care for them properly and give them a chance.

What I said was you didn't do your research and obviously bought on a whim, because if you'd done your research you'd have known what getting 2 rabbits as houserabbits would entail and you wouldn't be moving them on within a month.

My other thoughts have already been put on here by other people!


----------



## SamRILEY (Feb 21, 2010)

giant snail said:


> just about what i was going to say. hate it when no location on adverts!:bash:



Same!! :devil::devil:


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

If you do decide to keep these please look into a forum called rabbits united....has lots of good info on care, housing, health, feeding etc. And as mentioned neutering needs to be a cost factored in as well as vaccinations for myxi and vhd.



Lover said:


> :whistling2: Maybe you should house them outside in a big rabbit hutch/shed.
> This is what im planning on doing give much room and bring them inside for the day too. I have a conti he takes up so much space in my house so im looking into a big shed for sleeping in and he can come in the house during the day.


Hiya hun. Just thought I would mention if you are thinking of doing this you might face probs in winter months as bunnies dont cope well going from a cold to warm enviroment and back again. In winter once they are out and have their winter coat its best to leave them there to stay adjusted.
I moved my buns outside for the same reason as you thinking I could just let them in the house all the time....then found out that was the worst thing I could do :-/ so now I get wrapped up and go sit in the shed for a while xx


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

corny girl said:


> No offence but they are 10 weeks old now & you've had them a month :whistling2:, so they were what 5-6 weeks old when you got them? If you had done the research then you would of known that no rabbit should leave the breeder until it is at least 8 weeks old (preferably older). Rabbits at 5-6 weeks old have very delicate digestive tracts & the slightest stress can cause all sorts of problems. Hopefully no damage has been done so the new owners aren't lumbered with a huge vet bill :whistling2:.


 i spotted that too :whistling2:
well lionheads and if kept together you need them sexing and neutring or your going to be in big trouble 
im sorry but i agree with the others you really should have done more research befpre getting these babies its not like rabbits take up that much time


----------



## katie harris (Oct 20, 2010)

Law000 said:


> tbh I did the same thing when I got ferrets. It only took a week though before I realised the needs of ferrets, like the cleaning, open space and attention.
> As I work fulltime, and live in a third floor flat I couldn't offer much of this, so I did the best thing I could and called a rescue for ferrets, and delivered them there with everything I had for them.
> 
> I'm a fool for not doing my research, I admit. Living with cats is much easier
> ...


thanks i no i made a mistake but like you i am trying to retify it and do whats best for the animals as animals are my life. i appreciate someone not ripping my head off, problem is people are so quick to give there side and slag you off when they have done similar things

cheers for your imput


----------



## katie harris (Oct 20, 2010)

annabel said:


> This is a great idea - I'm in Feorag's camp; when things haven't worked out as I'd planned after taking an animal on I've soldiered on adapting my life around the pet so if that's what you're going to do then all credit to you and it's nice that you have a bonded pair to keep each other company.


 
thanks, this is exactly why i got a pair so that when i wasnt there they had eachovas company


----------



## katie harris (Oct 20, 2010)

Michelle G said:


> If you do decide to keep these please look into a forum called rabbits united....has lots of good info on care, housing, health, feeding etc. And as mentioned neutering needs to be a cost factored in as well as vaccinations for myxi and vhd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea this crossed my mind which is y we have them in a large indoor cage for the winter as iv heard some horror storys of rabbits being frozen to death where owners dont think about the cold and leave them outside


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

katie harris said:


> thanks, this is exactly why i got a pair so that when i wasnt there they had eachovas company


A bonded pair are the best they keep each other company and snuggle in winter but do get the sexes checked...its shocking how young a male/female pair can start reproducing and if they are related that could be very bad....they would need seperating now until they can be neutered. Fingers crossed they are 2femalees howver females have an extremely high chance of cancer if not neutered/spayed so it may still be something to research and consider xx


----------



## katie harris (Oct 20, 2010)

feorag said:


> Where did I say I didn't give them their full needs and attention? Nowhere!! Because I look after my animals well and I do my research properly before I get one - and the only time I've *ever* re-homed an animal was when it was being bullied by other animals in my family - but I see that as being very different from going out and buying a couple of rabbits and then trying to move them on within a month.
> 
> I didn't say they would be better off staying with you either - to be honest I'd be happier if you didnt' have them and they went instead to someone who would be prepared to care for them properly and give them a chance.
> 
> ...


 
as for u, id rather have advise and appions from more rounded people that gicve advise and dont bark out there views, u dont know me and all my life i have put animals first. so dont act like u no me or my actions by telling me what i should and shouldnt be doing (yes i should have done more research completely agree) but as for you thinking they wouldnt be best staying with me
"QUOTE - I didn't say they would be better off staying with you either - to be honest I'd be happier if you didnt' have them and they went instead to someone - END QUOTE" u dont have a clue what ur on about frankly, u think from reading this u can grasp anything, i have had the RSPCA come round and let me have one of there dogs which we love and care for and have had revisit (as standard) so they no what goes on and have nothing but good things to say. sooooo if u want to try and make out im unfit when you dont no me or how my animals are loved and cared for id F*** Off your coming across a sour old bat 

actualy y we are having this conversation y dont i give you my home address so u can come round and see :whip:


----------



## katie harris (Oct 20, 2010)

Michelle G said:


> A bonded pair are the best they keep each other company and snuggle in winter but do get the sexes checked...its shocking how young a male/female pair can start reproducing and if they are related that could be very bad....they would need seperating now until they can be neutered. Fingers crossed they are 2femalees howver females have an extremely high chance of cancer if not neutered/spayed so it may still be something to research and consider xx


 
thanks for this advise i will be putting this into practise


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Michelle G said:


> If you do decide to keep these please look into a forum called rabbits united....has lots of good info on care, housing, health, feeding etc. And as mentioned neutering needs to be a cost factored in as well as vaccinations for myxi and vhd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks yeah ive just made a topic about building his rabbit shed and they said that you can change there diet during winter season to make them adjust more to the cold, i will make it warm as possible anyway, were waiting till it warms up till he goes outside now as been advised too. he will have the option to come in and out the house too as he loves being a house bunny shame for him never to come in to say hello hehe
My conti is being neautered this month im a lil scared how he will deal with the vets getting put under aneastetic not the type of bun to sit while they do it but nosey round lol


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

Lover said:


> Thanks yeah ive just made a topic about building his rabbit shed and they said that you can change there diet during winter season to make them adjust more to the cold, i will make it warm as possible anyway, were waiting till it warms up till he goes outside now as been advised too. he will have the option to come in and out the house too as he loves being a house bunny shame for him never to come in to say hello hehe
> My conti is being neautered this month im a lil scared how he will deal with the vets getting put under aneastetic not the type of bun to sit while they do it but nosey round lol


You could always heat the shed.....I know afew people that do this. I dont with mine being a bonded pair they snuggle up and have lots of hay and straw...plus im paranoid about an electric heating element outside?? 
Contis are amazing, my friend had hers neutered with no worries so im sure he will be fine. They get very lazy with age being so giant so you will just have to monitor his weight after his neuter and his food intake  given the choice they can happily become obese and lay about all day long once they are full grown xx


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

katie harris said:


> as for u, id rather have advise and appions from more rounded people that gicve advise and dont bark out there views, u dont know me and all my life i have put animals first. so dont act like u no me or my actions by telling me what i should and shouldnt be doing (yes i should have done more research completely agree) but as for you thinking they wouldnt be best staying with me
> "QUOTE - I didn't say they would be better off staying with you either - to be honest I'd be happier if you didnt' have them and they went instead to someone - END QUOTE" u dont have a clue what ur on about frankly, u think from reading this u can grasp anything, i have had the RSPCA come round and let me have one of there dogs which we love and care for and have had revisit (as standard) so they no what goes on and have nothing but good things to say. sooooo if u want to try and make out im unfit when you dont no me or how my animals are loved and cared for id F*** Off your coming across a sour old bat
> 
> actualy y we are having this conversation y dont i give you my home address so u can come round and see :whip:


And you don't know me either, yet you have decided, because you didn't like what I said, that I was "ripping your head off" and "slagging you off" when in fact all I said was that you obviously hadn't done your homework - and it was a simple true statement.

I wasn't rude to you, just expressing an opinion. You were the one who got rude, personal and nasty and told me to "sod off" and by the way I have no problem at all being viewed by someone like you as a "sour old bat" - it just shows your immaturity.

But maybe when you are as old as me and have spent most of your life helping re-home and care for animals which have been dumped by owners like yourself who haven't thought things through properly before buying an animal, you might find yourself thinking the same thing when you read a post like yours! 

However, you have made me laugh at your comments, so it wasn't all bad! :roll2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

katie harris said:


> as for u, id rather have advise and appions from more rounded people that gicve advise and dont bark out there views, u dont know me and all my life i have put animals first. so dont act like u no me or my actions by telling me what i should and shouldnt be doing (yes i should have done more research completely agree) but as for you thinking they wouldnt be best staying with me
> "QUOTE - I didn't say they would be better off staying with you either - to be honest I'd be happier if you didnt' have them and they went instead to someone - END QUOTE" u dont have a clue what ur on about frankly, u think from reading this u can grasp anything, i have had the RSPCA come round and let me have one of there dogs which we love and care for and have had revisit (as standard) so they no what goes on and have nothing but good things to say. sooooo if u want to try and make out im unfit when you dont no me or how my animals are loved and cared for id F*** Off your coming across a sour old bat
> 
> actualy y we are having this conversation y dont i give you my home address so u can come round and see :whip:


What a rude person you are:gasp:
Feorag is a really nice person who reacted to your original post as I would have if I had read it first. So many people get rid of pets at the drop of a hat and I know this is a fact as our sanctuary picks up the pieces in our area.
If you have nothing constructive to say to her then its better to say nothing at all....childish insult are for children not adults


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

katie harris said:


> cheers for advise tbh i think ur completely right, what im probally guna do is make my large summer house into a wicked little home for them, so they will love that! and they will be let out in the garden in summer. *but just wanted to see if id have anyone with young children want to take them on* so they'd get more love but i guess ill see what happens and just do what i planned.
> 
> 
> 'FEORAG' that seem satisfactory to u?????:2thumb:


Rabbits don't make good pets for children as it happens! :whistling2:


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Rabbits don't make good pets for children as it happens! :whistling2:


sorry darling now you know i love you loads {{hugs}} but can i rephrase that for you ?
rabbits dont always make good pets for all children yet some children make fantastic rabbit owners with good guidance from their parents :flrt:

i have to say that my kids must own 10 + rabbits each :whistling2: and they help clean out feed up and water them so rabbits and some children like them and other children i know with rabbits can be good owners 
ann xxxxxx


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

jazzywoo said:


> sorry darling now you know i love you loads {{hugs}} but can i rephrase that for you ?
> rabbits dont always make good pets for all children yet some children make fantastic rabbit owners with good guidance from their parents :flrt:
> 
> i have to say that my kids must own 10 + rabbits each :whistling2: and they help clean out feed up and water them so rabbits and some children like them and other children i know with rabbits can be good owners
> ann xxxxxx


I know what you mean hun, its just that most parents just assume a rabbit is a good pet for their child to have, assuming they are easier than they are to look after, handle etc. having worked in the pet trade for over 6 years, I know from experience that most half-brained parents chose a rabbit as their kid's pet. Plus rabbits can do a lot of damage to a child if not handled correctly. And worse, vice versa, a child can do fatal damage to a rabbit if the rabbit is dropped on its back! Obviously you are a responsible parent & rabbit owner as you do not think your children are going to be totally responsible for their pets, you do it with them!


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

katie harris said:


> as for u, id rather have advise and appions from more rounded people that gicve advise and dont bark out there views, u dont know me and all my life i have put animals first. so dont act like u no me or my actions by telling me what i should and shouldnt be doing (yes i should have done more research completely agree) but as for you thinking they wouldnt be best staying with me
> "QUOTE - I didn't say they would be better off staying with you either - to be honest I'd be happier if you didnt' have them and they went instead to someone - END QUOTE" u dont have a clue what ur on about frankly, u think from reading this u can grasp anything, i have had the RSPCA come round and let me have one of there dogs which we love and care for and have had revisit (as standard) so they no what goes on and have nothing but good things to say. sooooo if u want to try and make out im unfit when you dont no me or how my animals are loved and cared for id F*** Off your coming across a sour old bat
> 
> actualy y we are having this conversation y dont i give you my home address so u can come round and see :whip:


wow -how rude!


----------



## Basilbrush (Feb 6, 2009)

In defense of 'Feorag', whom I've personally known for 11 years, Eileen is one of the most grounded and intelligent gals I've had the privilege to meet and get to know. Her knowledge on animal rescue and animal care is second to none, as with "Shells" and many others on here.:notworthy::notworthy:

Feorag expressed an opinion from years of experience from rescuing and rehoming animals, of all sorts, from all backgrounds and situations.

There was no need to be so utterly rude - they had the welfare of the rabbits at the fore.

But on a different note you are doing the right thing by taking onboard the good advice from everyone on here. Well done for that. Eating a little humble pie towards Feorag wouldn't be a bad thing.: victory:

I don't know what your vet charges you for neutering but I just recently had my 4 rabbits spayed/neutered. I was charged £70 each for my two females and £64 each for my two males, plus I needed to get one of my males teeth done. My total bill was £366.00 :gasp: to get all seen to. I've got ditty little rabbits and my vet was having heart failure trying to find the uterus of one of my tiny girls. The other girl had lots of cysts on her overies so the vet said "I caught her in the nick of time".

It's just part and parcel of taking care of your pets and seeing to their needs.:2thumb:

Jules









feorag said:


> And you don't know me either, yet you have decided, because you didn't like what I said, that I was "ripping your head off" and "slagging you off" when in fact all I said was that you obviously hadn't done your homework - and it was a simple true statement.
> 
> I wasn't rude to you, just expressing an opinion. You were the one who got rude, personal and nasty and told me to "sod off" and by the way I have no problem at all being viewed by someone like you as a "sour old bat" - it just shows your immaturity.
> 
> ...


----------



## katie harris (Oct 20, 2010)

this is exactly my point FEORAG, when did i abandon my rabbits just by seeing if they could get a better home for them, so this is why i have got rude because u jump to stupid conculsions from just a advert. and assume u know my motives.

glad i made u laughf


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

You really are totally missing the point - conveniently.

I have *never* accused you of 'abandoning' your rabbits, you really are a very aggressive person aren't you, who is putting your own slant on everything that is being said? I accused you of not doing your research before you committed to buying these animals in the first place - that's all! 

And that certainly wasn't a "stupid conclusion" at all - it was the truth!

However, you are continuing to amuse me by your immaturity and nastiness, but I'm out of here now - carry on slagging me off - I've a thick skin - I'll just go back to helping people rehome animals (lots of rabbits incidentally!) because they haven't put enough thought into getting them in the first place.


----------



## katie harris (Oct 20, 2010)

wat ever im tired of arguing im just standing up for myself and when u say the things u have like i abandon them WHICH IS IN ONE OF UR REPLYS TO ME im guna get nasty.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

katie harris said:


> and when u say the things u have like i abandon them *WHICH IS IN ONE OF UR REPLYS TO ME* im guna get nasty.


OK - just one more attempt - please quote where I said you were 'abandoning' your rabbits.

If you can quote me actually saying that I'll apologise, but I don't think you will somehow, because I never said it. Like I said you are reading into my posts what you want to read, not what is actually being said.


----------



## katie harris (Oct 20, 2010)

feorag said:


> And you don't know me either, yet you have decided, because you didn't like what I said, that I was "ripping your head off" and "slagging you off" when in fact all I said was that you obviously hadn't done your homework - and it was a simple true statement.
> 
> I wasn't rude to you, just expressing an opinion. You were the one who got rude, personal and nasty and told me to "sod off" and by the way I have no problem at all being viewed by someone like you as a "sour old bat" - it just shows your immaturity.
> 
> ...


 
dumped then buts it pretty much the same as abandoned, 

this is bludy stupid, ur right i did rip ur head off but probably because it was feeling shit about it myself so this is me genuenly making an apology to you because this is not the person i am and i have come across that way.

so sorry : victory:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Michelle G said:


> You could always heat the shed.....I know afew people that do this. I dont with mine being a bonded pair they snuggle up and have lots of hay and straw...plus im paranoid about an electric heating element outside??
> Contis are amazing, my friend had hers neutered with no worries so im sure he will be fine. They get very lazy with age being so giant so you will just have to monitor his weight after his neuter and his food intake  given the choice they can happily become obese and lay about all day long once they are full grown xx


I will make sure he doesnt get obese, he will have so much area to play in and do a lot of things, Just have to keep him stimulated. He is very soppy gives kisses and flops himself all over you, we lie on the floor and he comes lies over you very sweet. I have a 16month old daughter he always following her around thats will keep him active lol. Just wondering what sort of rabbit he will like to be housed with which is why ive chose to go to animal shelters to have intros see how things go.



edit: I think rabbits have the pros and cons to being a childs pet, depending on type, personality, big or small, how comfortable they are with humans. My big rabbit is like a kid in my house gets on ok with my daughter, of course its not her pet be daft to say a 16month old owns a rabbit lol. I think there not ideal for kids, they dont like being picked up (although there is a rare few which dont mind.) they can bite, they can kick.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

katie harris said:


> dumped then buts it pretty much the same as abandoned,
> 
> this is bludy stupid, ur right i did rip ur head off but probably because it was feeling shit about it myself so this is me genuenly making an apology to you because this is not the person i am and i have come across that way.
> 
> so sorry : victory:


That above is a perfect example of how you've chosen to read something that I haven't said. I regularly deal with people who dump (or abandon) their unwanted pets, but if you read what I said properly I wasn't accusing you of abandoning yours, I was saying people *like you* who don't do their homework first - I fully appreciate you weren't abandoning yours, but were trying to find a good home for them.

However, your apology is accepted and I apologise back to you if you didn't like what I was saying to you - it just all got a bit out of hand! :2thumb:


----------



## katie harris (Oct 20, 2010)

feorag said:


> That above is a perfect example of how you've chosen to read something that I haven't said. I regularly deal with people who dump (or abandon) their unwanted pets, but if you read what I said properly I wasn't accusing you of abandoning yours, I was saying people *like you* who don't do their homework first - I fully appreciate you weren't abandoning yours, but were trying to find a good home for them.
> 
> However, your apology is accepted and I apologise back to you if you didn't like what I was saying to you - it just all got a bit out of hand! :2thumb:


thanks for accepting it  , i think i was be over sensitive hense reading more into it and being a B****

crap that i made a bad impresion because i respect people like you and what what you do and i guess all the years of trying to rehome inicent animals like u say mostly rabbs it can be frustrating to see when people do it


----------

